# Who makes custom jewelry around here?



## jgraeff (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys was wondering who makes custom jewelry around here?

I believe Del does although i could be wrong...

want to get something nice for my girlfriend for her birthday coming up


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 7, 2012)

What sort of bling are you thinking of?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 7, 2012)

oooooo Spike's got the itch!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 7, 2012)

Cmon Spike - You know ya wanna....


----------



## Tristan (Jun 7, 2012)

Camping on Spike's response!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure exactly what you're looking for, but here's my mom's Etsy shop:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/constantcraving

She used to do a discount for knife forum folk, so if you see something you like, let me know and I'll see what I can do. 

-Jack


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 6, 2012)

Randy's wife does jewelry also


----------



## Carl (Sep 7, 2012)

My Father In Law makes jewelry out of old, broken, damaged or orphaned silverware, spoons, forks, knives, it's surprisingly delicate and fantastic. His log truck driving and construction contracting buddies would never guess!


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry guys lost track of this thread,

Looking for an engagement ring, my budget it not very much but would like to still get something nice and different.

I can use other materials to help with cost such as mossiante, black diamonds, or even gem stones, she really likes blue topaz, aquamarine, and ruby is her birth stone if possible itd be nice to incorporate that. 

I'd really prefer white gold or platinum for the ring metal itself. Also mokume or Damascus on the band would be awesome! 

This is bet favorite ring and keeps mentioning it however just out of my price range-
http://www.gemvara.com/jewelry/bril...mond-platinum-ring-with-diamond-diamond/4m6tr

Can anyone do a similar ring design? Diamonds on the sides are optional and not necessary although she does like them.

If not give me some ideas of what you guys can do.

I honestly havent been impressed by any rings in te stores and actually found out zales recently sold me a
Mossiante instead of a diamond that was for my mother, quite expensive and labeled certified diamond so beware from buying from these guys.

By the way my absolute top budget is $2500.

Thanks guys!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 8, 2012)

OK, so your intended wants a 12K ring and you have 2K to spend. I may be able to help you out.


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 8, 2012)

haha no, i think the one thats online is 3k.... not all diamonds, like i said mossiante is ok, or black diamonds in know i will have to make sacrifices here and there. Thats also why i said we could use gemstones to replace some diamonds if necessary as well. 

But she basically likes the style, if i have to go with silver for a band thats ok... not perfect but she wont mind, id like to get her something that she really likes and has a great design. 

What do you have in mind spike? You can email me if you have ideas as well as any others that are on here, [email protected]


----------

